# Are Uber and Lyft seriously ******ed?



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

No one is complaining that the rates are too high. 

Stop cutting. 

You are only hurting drivers.

Are you stupid?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

So true, these are doing this backwards.
Riders have never felt it was too high.
As long as it's better and more convenient than taxi they're happy. 

They would make much more holding the rate high together, uber and lyft 
Which is actually price fixing.

It's becoming an UGLY train wreck with no end in sight


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep but somehow the cannon-fodder just marches in their doors


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't think that they will have another cut in sf. It will be unsustainable 

For uber, as long as more drivers to join the platform than leaving. They are fine

Uber must have data to see what's the best for uber. Obviously for now cutting rate is more beneficial for them, though it hurt us drivers


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Seems they're working on volume. Making it affordable for riders to use Uber who wouldn't have used a cab/taxi service before. 

£5 minimum fare for UberX in London for about 2 miles makes it cheaper than using the tube (metro/subway) if there's two of you.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yep but somehow the cannon-fodder just marches in their doors


Talking about cannon fodder, yesterday I had this Uber driver behind me in NYC, so I decided to move to the left lane so when the light changed to red he ended up next to me, when I went to ask him when did he join Uber, his response was uber, I asked again, when did you join Uber "he looked like fresh meat", his response again was Uber, the man to me did not seem to know or comprehend the English language, so I said to myself "I am doomed"so this is what they are hiring nowadays, people that just came off the boat "nothing against people coming off the boat", but seriously.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Talking about cannon fodder, yesterday I had this Uber driver behind me in NYC, so I decided to move to the left lane so when the light changed to red he ended up next to me, when I went to ask him when did he join Uber, his response was uber, I asked again, when did you join Uber "he looked like fresh meat", his response again was Uber, the man to me did not seem to know or comprehend the English language, so I said to myself "I am doomed"so this is what they are hiring nowadays, people that just came off the boat "nothing against people coming off the boat", but seriously.


One of the main reasons people hate cabs... and soon Uber as well.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Talking about cannon fodder, yesterday I had this Uber driver behind me in NYC, so I decided to move to the left lane so when the light changed to red he ended up next to me, when I went to ask him when did he join Uber, his response was uber, I asked again, when did you join Uber "he looked like fresh meat", his response again was Uber, the man to me did not seem to know or comprehend the English language, so I said to myself "I am doomed"so this is what they are hiring nowadays, people that just came off the boat "nothing against people coming off the boat", but seriously.


I've been in Shanghai a few weeks, since I arrived they've introduced Uber English. You get an English speaking driver. Uber will be needing this option in the States too!


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Talking about cannon fodder, yesterday I had this Uber driver behind me in NYC, so I decided to move to the left lane so when the light changed to red he ended up next to me, when I went to ask him when did he join Uber, his response was uber, I asked again, when did you join Uber "he looked like fresh meat", his response again was Uber, the man to me did not seem to know or comprehend the English language, so I said to myself "I am doomed"so this is what they are hiring nowadays, people that just came off the boat "nothing against people coming off the boat", but seriously.


Yeap, that's what has been happening in LA and SD last few months. You can just see that they're ex cabbies/fresh immigrants with absolutely no knowledge of the language/customs/culture/etc.

(*for smart asses: not all cabbies are bad, immigrant here myself)


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

yes, they should deport all immigrants (including myself after 39 yrs).


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I think Uber is actually working on time to pick up improvement for the rider and this is a main objective. Saturate each area with drivers, reduce rates to increase number of riders and then advertise you can get a pick up at lowest rates in 5 minutes or less!!!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Yeap, that's what has been happening in LA and SD last few months. You can just see that they're ex cabbies/fresh immigrants with absolutely no knowledge of the language/customs/culture/etc.
> 
> (*for smart asses: not all cabbies are bad, immigrant here myself)


I don't drink but tonight I may. Finally a kind word for cabbies. Good bless you


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

As long as there are plenty of drivers out there who is willing to work for "literally" peanuts, they will keep reducing the prices.
The main problem is (I'm talking about NYC), TLC should issue FHV and Medallion Driver licenses ONLY to citizens and permanent residents, not to students and temporary work authorization holders, etc.
On the other hand, I've seen Uber drivers who do not mind about ongoing price reductions and they are pretty satisfied with what they make. I think, they've never seen anything better in their lives, that's why, probably.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> I don't drink but tonight I may. Finally a kind word for cabbies. Good bless you


Don't worry, you're not part of that 0.5%


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

haji said:


> yes, they should deport all immigrants (including myself after 39 yrs).


No one here said anything about deportation, but if you going to work in the service industry, especially as a taxi driver, if would not hurt to be able to communicate with your customers. I am an immigrant myself, been here since I was 11, nothing against immigrants. 
When you ask someone, when did you join uber, and their response back to you is uber, then you ask them slowly, when did you join uber, and their response is uber, nothing personal against the man, but maybe a few English lessons are needed for that fellow, now would you trust him getting you to your destination on time.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

I was a 'beneficiary' of this very problem today. Pax had to get to a meeting @ Sony in Culver City. First driver didn't even know where Culver City was! For real! Two straight lines: 1.) due South & 2.) South by SouthWest. ESL & a bad attitude to boot; insisted on the freeway (clogged as hell at that time of morning) and hadn't a clue which way to go. Just amazing...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://valleywag.gawker.com/lyft-just-slashed-driver-pay-again-and-everyones-pisse-1639225232


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> No one is complaining that the rates are too high.
> 
> Stop cutting.
> 
> ...


They could care less if the drivers actually make any money! Think about it what are the real expenses of an app?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

If you live in North America and you don't have Chief Running Water or such in your bloodline then you are an immigrant.

Nothing atall wrong with immigration.

The problem is people being employed to do jobs they are clearly not blessed with the appropriate skills.

As an example tourists come to London and marvel at the funny looking London Taxi and the driver, though sometimes "characterfull" has the Knowledge of London.

When tourists go to New York they want to go in a Yellow Cab. In my personal opinion I want to sit in a cramped ex Police Interceptor with galactic miles not a Prius, Escape or the new Nissan Taxi.

Hollywood has already informed us they will not know where they are going and speak no English.

Uncontrolled unskilled immigration is a problem in many 1st world countries.

In London it means many PH (private hire) drivers are trying to run before they can walk and are overly reliant on SatNav.

It is exploitation 101.

Politicians allow uncontrolled immigration.

Their Corporate buddies exploit them.

But in London even after the price drop the rates are better than most account rates.

UberX to LHR from W1 pays nearly the same as an Executive job with Tristar (a large chauffeur company).

Biggest issue is in PH you need to cover fixed costs first.

That can take 20hrs.

Then the next 30 is gravy.

Too many UberX drivers think they can make a fortune without doing the time.

And also forget that some weeks are good some are bad.

The industry is cyclical.

Less ££ when schools are on holiday.

Less busy the weekend before payday.

Really busy when end of the month payday falls on a Thu or Fri.

But all they are chasing is the live bookings.

Which is stupid.

The regular, decent money (in London) is made with prebooks, airport runs/pickups and corporate work.

London likes to prebook cars for Execs. Not rely of nearest car availability.

Uber is just a big minicab company and only the minicab Co makes the big ££.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

[email protected] cut the rates , but they increase their take higher and they tell the drivers to bend over..


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Albert Stan said:


> I don't think that they will have another cut in sf. It will be unsustainable
> 
> For uber, as long as more drivers to join the platform than leaving. They are fine
> 
> Uber must have data to see what's the best for uber. Obviously for now cutting rate is more beneficial for them, though it hurt us drivers


Funny, sounds like you actually think they know what they are doing. Travis is a iPhone programmer, not a business man! If they were a good company they would take employee and independent contractor feedback seriously and value their best asset not alienate it to the point of a strike.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi everyone I notice that only Uber X and not the other brands of Uber drivers complain. I honestly think Uber don't care about X drivers because of the other Uber higher premium car services.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Is this a rhetorical question?


----------

